# ei dosing without co2



## tonyg1 (16 Jun 2011)

what recomendations do any of you have as to the amount to dose without the use of co2(only for the time being),i'm relatively new to the world of aquarium plants and i've just overhauled my tank,new filter lighting etc.so cash is a bit  a short for a week or so but i want to give them a good start whilest i get co2 kitted up.


----------



## CeeJay (16 Jun 2011)

Hi tonyg1

The ferts are relatively easy to sort out but your biggest problem is going to be your lighting. If you can, I would reduce that lighting to 1 tube if it can be switched independently, (not likely on the Rio), if not, diffuse the lighting somehow or raise the light fitting up, and definitely remove those reflectors. At the same time you will only need 5-6 hours of light per day on a newly set up tank, and increase it by an hour a month until you reach your target.
Once you get your lighting reduced you will not need to dose EI levels of ferts (although it won't do any harm, just a bit of a waste, that's all). I would start with about 25% of EI levels and that will be more than enough to keep your plants going in the lower light.


----------



## tonyg1 (30 Jun 2011)

Thanks for the reply ceejay,so I thought for 10 seconds about your response so I've gone for the co2 option and I have my fe and regulator I'm just waiting for my defusor and drop checker and all should be well(hopefully) and set up at the weekend.


----------



## CeeJay (30 Jun 2011)

Hi tonyg1

Sounds good   .
I run a Rio 180, and like yourself, added reflectors at the beginning of my planted tank journey, but that was before I learnt about UKAPS (and had the Matrix telling me that plants need lots of light to grow  ).
My tank now runs with no reflectors and I've even diffused the remaining light. This has slowed the growth to a much more calmer pace of life. I'm not up to my armpits in water so often, trimming the plants    .
Much more manageable


----------



## tonyg1 (3 Jul 2011)

well i've got every thing now except it seems my defusor came with a pipe for use with a welder and as such i need to come up with a way to reduce the width of the pipe from the regulator to the bubble counter no biggy though.i've had to spend the weekend sorting out the stream for the pond so i'll get on with it during the week.

in ukaps history has anyone actually lost a limb during the fe set up


----------



## CeeJay (3 Jul 2011)

Hi tonyg1


			
				tonyg1 said:
			
		

> in ukaps history has anyone actually lost a limb during the fe set up


Not that I'm aware of   
As with all high pressure cylinders, treat them with respect, and you'll be fine.
60 Bar (870 psi) is not to be messed with


----------



## plantbrain (4 Jul 2011)

Non CO2 water column dosing:
http://www.barrreport.com/showthread.ph ... O2-methods

EI is more for CO2 enrichment only.

We do not do much if any water changes for non CO2 methods in general.


----------



## Garuf (4 Jul 2011)

Froze my fingers to the bottle trying to use a halfords disposable welding bottle while welding but never had anything bad happen with a FE. 
Tom's link is a great thread that I'm still taking in but regarless is extremely informative on the non-injected side of matters.


----------

